# VBA to copy data from multiple workbooks' multiple worksheets into master workbook & same name worksheet.



## dprtpf (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello Everyone!

I have to copy data from 5+ source workbooks and paste those data into a master workbook.
All the workbooks are located in a folder on my desktop: C:\Users\ABCD\Documents\

All those source workbooks contain multiple worksheets and each worksheet name is matched with master workbook's each worksheet. 
for example)
source workbook A has worksheets (names are apple, orange, banana etc..)
source workbook B has worksheets (names are apple, orange, banana etc..)
source workbook C has worksheets (names are apple, orange, banana etc..) and so on..

master/target workbook also has worksheets (names are apple, orange, banana etc..) and currently this master workbook has title row (field name) only.
I would like to copy each source workbook's data (without header/title row) to master workbook based on the worksheet name matching.

Expected result is.. One master workbook's 'apple' worksheet has all A, B, C workbooks' 'apple' worksheet data without header (header is already in master table so only need to copy data range).
really new to VBA and would really appreciate your help!

Please let me know if you require any clarification.


----------



## alansidman (Jan 7, 2023)

Power Query tutorial


----------



## dprtpf (Jan 7, 2023)

alansidman said:


> Power Query tutorial


Thanks. I saw this video from other thread but...I would like to do this via VBA.. not power query.


----------



## alansidman (Jan 7, 2023)

Good Luck.  I'm out.


----------

